# Modem problems



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok please bear with me on this its rather long to explain why I'm asking about modems
I have a Netgear CM1000 hooked up to Mediacom, we pay for 1 gig download speed and 50 meg upload speed however we only get 12 to 19 upload speed, mediacom said its my modem so I warranted the modem at best buy in Greenville and hook up a replacement at first it worked fine, no issues, now all of a sudden its not working at all according to mediacom and I wont get the 50 meg upload I pay for until , I get a new modem, a tech came out today and unhooked my NET-GEAR and hooked up an medicom modem router combo that worked until an hour ago, so I hooked my " not working' modem back up, which I am using now, which tells me the problem is NOT my equipment its theirs, or maybe the net gear isn't as comparable as they say it is, so 
Which modem is better, the Netgear CM1000, or the Motorola DB8600?

Current speed test ping 39 download 741.45 upload 14.97........I pay for 1 gig download and 50 meg upload, the download isn't the issue I get different speeds from different cities, its the upload, the 14 is the highest I have had in a month,. my youngest son does youtube videos and live streams and gets paid for it, getting the 50 I pay for would really be nice for him


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

NETGEAR CM1000 vs Motorola MB8600. Which is the Best? - BestAdvisor.com


Comparison of NETGEAR CM1000 vs Motorola MB8600 Cable Modems. Compare the main Features, Specifications, Prices and Select the Best Model.




www.bestadvisor.com


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

hmmm reading the comparison the surfboard seems to have a better upload that the netgear, the netgear isn't listed, but the Netgear has a faster capable downstream, but the best speed down I can get is 1000 so that doesn't matter, so thanks a lot for the info


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Truthfully, one of the primary issues with cable has always been the upload speeds. The network architecture for most cable distribution systems gives you very high speed downloads and much slower upload speeds. In addition, the upload speed usually varies based on the total network usage, so at peak usage times, typically in the evening.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When rebuilding a One Drive the other day, less than 1 meg was a total joke.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Truthfully, one of the primary issues with cable has always been the upload speeds. The network architecture for most cable distribution systems gives you very high speed downloads and much slower upload speeds. In addition, the upload speed usually varies based on the total network usage, so at peak usage times, typically in the evening.


But if I pay for 1000 mbps download I shouold GET 1000 mbps download , if I pay for 50 mbps upload, I should GET 50 mbps upload, an 896 download speed is acceptable, a 12 mbps upload speed when I pay for FIFTY MBPS , that is unacceptable


----------

